# Do some pigeons have warts on feet?



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello,

My eight-year old Delbar white cock has some sort of wart or dry looking fungus growing on the bottom of his feet. I have only had him for three months, but it seems a little bigger????? It is more on one foot than the other and more in between the toes.

It does not look like any of the pictures of scaly mites, or pox or bumble foot. It looks like a scaley/lacey, kind of wart between his toes.

I know I should post a photo, so I will try to get one, but thought I would post this in the meantime.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

Please upload a photo asap. Its virtually impossible to speculate on what this could be..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

It could be a fungus or localised salmonella

Have you tried tree tea or some anti fungal spray

......

Waiting for the photo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We really do need to see exactly what you are referring to.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pictures of foot growth*

Hello,

I finally was able to get some pictures of the foot problem. He is an 8-year old racing Delbar. I had to cut the AU band off of his foot because it was too tight. The leg was beginning to atrophy around the band. He has a slight limp from this growth, so it must bother him a bit.

My 7-year old took the picture while I was holding him, I hope you can make it out okay.
Thank for any advice you all can give me as to what this is and what I can do to make it better.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Huge Picture*

I am not sure why that picture is so huge!!!! Sorry about the quality, I can't figure out how to make the picture smaller!


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

I just realized looking at the picture that his band is not fitting properly. It looks like it is stretching out on his leg. I will take care of it ASAP! He is such a nice fellow and a very good dad. 

He is calming and the poppa of the loft. In 2008, he flew races at 300 miles. (I just got him a few months ago) I already cut off his AU band that was digging into him, but I thought this one was okay, no I see it isn't. I feel terrible! He is very healthy other than the look of his feet.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have never seen anything like this, but I am sorta new also. How old and how long have you had this bird? I take it none of your others have this. Cock or hen?


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

He is a cock and he is eight years old, I got him 3 months ago.
I am going to start putting neem oil on his foot to see what happens. It can't hurt. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Would soaking his feet in Epsom Salt water helps? I hope it won't cause him pain... but epsom salt is good for cleaning out fungus...

Good luck. Hope the birdie gets well soon!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

-Cuts/injury to the feet can allow bacterial infection to occur which may result in
swelling and lameness and "warts". 
-Avian pox can cause wart-like growths on the
feet pigeons...
-It may also be caused by infection with
Staphylococcus.The bacteria, which are present on the skin and in the pigeons' droppings, get into the foot through cracks in the skin and eventually cause
tendinitis, arthritis and joint abscesses.
-or its a fungal growth and you might wanna try some anti fungal spray.
-if the bird is limping and wing/leg joints are swollen,loose droppings and is eating less, then it can also be salmonella or streptococci.
Try some antifungal spray,if it doesn't yield then bird may need a visit to the vet. Vet exam/test would be best


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you all


----------

